# Cyan Guitars (total awesomeness from Germany)



## BucketheadRules (Jan 13, 2012)

Seriously, check these out:










































Wow.

They look amazing, first heard about them when Guitar Buyer magazine reviewed a Hellcaster (the white one at the top) and raved about it. I particularly like the Hellcaster model, it looks like a Telecaster as imagined by Salvador Dali... and that art-deco-looking bridge is gorgeous. Brent Hinds from Mastodon is using them, he has a signature model with them now.

The bridge plate on the Predator at the bottom is quite something to behold as well.

Anyone familiar with them or are they as new to you as they are to me?


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 13, 2012)

The Hellcaster, Paragon 5, and Predator are absolutely stunning. I would _totally_ stick my dick in them. Especially the Paragon, holy cow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 13, 2012)

That headless bass is awesome.


----------



## dschonn (Jan 13, 2012)

i´m sure they´re all great instruments, but the only one that really appeals to me is the headless bass...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jan 13, 2012)

headless bass is soooooo hawt
i dig the creative aspects of the predator too


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 13, 2012)

They do another headless bass too - even more batshit insane than the other one:


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my fuck! Those first two basses are sex. The Hallboy reminds me A LOT of a Mosrite.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jan 13, 2012)

Farin Urlaub from German Punk Band called "Die Ärzte" is a long time Cyan user
His signature Guitar was reviewed in a magazine some time ago. They are great guitars.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 13, 2012)

Is it just me or is the second headless bass fanned a little?


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 13, 2012)

other than the sg shaped one. they are a little to radical for me. altho the finishes do look awesome.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 13, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Is it just me or is the second headless bass fanned a little?



I think that's just you mate, could well be a combination of the angles etc but I'm pretty sure it isn't fanned.

It is, however, fucking ace.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow sick baritone ...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 13, 2012)

None of those guitars are cyan.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 14, 2012)

"motorjesus edition" ?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 14, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> "motorjesus edition" ?



It's a band, the guitarist has a signature model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2012)

+






=








Also, I'm just pulling a random artist out of the bag, but didn't Dan Spitz get a few guitars from them? :shrug"


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 14, 2012)

Ron Jarzombek would like to have a word with them.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, that headless bass is awesome! Super cool idea for a thumb rest, too. Really neat approach.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 16, 2012)

not sure why, but I really dig that trans-black semi. very original designs! Always nice to see~!


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 16, 2012)

F
U
G
L
Y


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 16, 2012)

Streamline and Paragon, me likes.


----------



## Tobi (Jan 16, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> None of those guitars are cyan.



I dont quite get that... Why not?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2012)

Tobi said:


> I dont quite get that... Why not?



*What's not to get?*


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 17, 2012)

those look expensive


----------



## Ardez (Jan 17, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> They do another headless bass too - even more batshit insane than the other one:



Reminds me of the Star Wars rebel logo


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2012)

Ardez said:


> Reminds me of the Star Wars rebel logo


----------



## avenger (Jan 17, 2012)

Streamline Bass ftw


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also just look at the Mosrite Venture:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> You could also just look at the Mosrite Venture:



Dammit, THAT was the guitar I was thinking of!


----------



## Dominthebox (Jan 18, 2012)

I would most definitely pluck on that "Devileye"


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, I´m pretty new here but this thread made me want to create an account.

Just wanted to share my knowledge on this brand of guitars.

Cyan Guitars is a german custom shop. All guitars are handmade by Thomas Harm.
The building quality is very high. He is a professional luthier for over 20 years now.

Remember, this is a full custom shop and the instruments listed on his page are just suggestions with specs that worked out well in the past.

Every instrument is is unique. The aprox price is around for 2500 - 3000&#8364; for a guitar with the listed specs.

But you can get anything you want, and he can built anything - with one exception:
He tries to avoid tropical woods such as mahagony.

He usually uses ash or swamp ash for the body and birdseye maple for the neck as well as ebony for the fretboards.

But the coolest thing is that he is not using stock bridges such as gibralter or hipshot. He builts his own fixed bridges. and they look fantastic.

I will be visiting his working space and got the opertunity to check his guitars out after talking to him a couple times.

this weekend, after taking a closer look on those fine guitars I will give you an update on the real looks, quality and ask questions.

I´m going to get one built by him, and I´m so stoked what he suggests me and what we are going for with my first custom guitar.

so far.

cheers

Pat


----------



## Elijah (Apr 18, 2012)

That trans black hellcat is just something else!


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 19, 2012)

Ardez said:


> Reminds me of the Star Wars rebel logo



It totally does!!

That predator is so sexy!


----------



## Zerox8610 (Apr 19, 2012)

None of these are..... cyan


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 19, 2012)

> None of these are..... cyan



that joke again?


----------



## bob123 (Apr 19, 2012)

While the quality is obvious, these arent for me. <-|"="|->


----------



## pink freud (Apr 19, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> None of those guitars are cyan.



Fucking THIS.

I am disappoint.


----------



## -42- (Apr 19, 2012)

"Open the pant bay doors."

"I'm sorry Penis, I'm afraid I can't do that."


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 20, 2012)

going to get my hands down on a couple of those guitars tomorrow.

this is what i´m most excited about.


----------



## Kride (Apr 20, 2012)

Those look do not want


----------



## Nile (Apr 21, 2012)

Pat_tct said:


> going to get my hands down on a couple of those guitars tomorrow.
> 
> this is what i´m most excited about.



Whats up with that spot next to the neck pickup and neck?


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I´m back from Hamburg and checked out some guitars.

@Nile: I had my hands on exactly this guitar. the spot is an abnormality in the top.
It's like spalted maple only that it's just this one spot. It's molded, that is what give a splated maple the looks.

Thomas bought this piece of wood because it's not perfect and gives it a unique look.

Some general information:

First, Thomas is the greatest guy I met. he was very kind and i was able to get my hands on every guitar he had. He also showed me some building steps and all his woods and had information on everything i wanted to know.

Also he agreed to every change i wanted to have for a future guitar made by him.

The looks:

All of his guitars looks fantastic. He has some really cool and unique finishes and the body shapes are unique, too.

The feel:

What impressed me the most, was his accurate woodwork and fretwork.
The necks and fingerboards feel flawless.
Almost like glass. It was so easy to play them and it felt just right to me.
The swapash bodies are really light weighted and and easy to handle.

The Fixed bridges are handmade by him and have a very high quality.

The Sound:

The guitars sound great. The Swampash with the birdseye maple neck sound very unique. And that's what he is going for.
He mostly uses DiMarzio pickups, which sound great. But he can install every pickup you want.

For any questions feel free to ask me, and I will answer them as far I´m allowed to give the information.

If you're interested in a guitar or need inforamtion in prices or something you can jsut check out his page Home - Cyanguitars and email him.


so far

Pat


----------

